# Reactivity increase in 10 month old female



## Holly daze (Jan 4, 2022)

Our Holly can be quite reactive. We noticed it when she was 5 months old when our daughter returned to live at home temporarily. Our daughter’s room abuts our family room where Holly’s crate was and we spend a lot of time. When the door would open and K entered, Holly would crouch and bark loudly and repeatedly. I would startle too which I’m sure didn’t help. Fast forward to 10 months old and she is now reacting by barking loudly and repeatedly when startled on a hike, in the dog park and at our family camp when people enter the room even when she knows them well. We are stumped on how best to manage this behavior. Otherwise she is a very well mannered dog with improving recall, crate trained and calm. We often get complimented on her pleasant and calm demeanor.


----------



## Sophie01 (12 mo ago)

I hope you can find a holistic vet in your area. It make take a while to get in, but they can prescribe harmless homeopathic remedies with amazing results for exactly what you're describing.


----------



## Holly daze (Jan 4, 2022)

Sophie01 said:


> I hope you can find a holistic vet in your area. It make take a while to get in, but they can prescribe harmless homeopathic remedies with amazing results for exactly what you're describing.


Thank you for your response. I will look into holistic vets in my area.


----------



## Holly daze (Jan 4, 2022)

Sophie01 said:


> I hope you can find a holistic vet in your area. It make take a while to get in, but they can prescribe harmless homeopathic remedies with amazing results for exactly what you're describing.





Holly daze said:


> Our Holly can be quite reactive. We noticed it when she was 5 months old when our daughter returned to live at home temporarily. Our daughter’s room abuts our family room where Holly’s crate was and we spend a lot of time. When the door would open and K entered, Holly would crouch and bark loudly and repeatedly. I would startle too which I’m sure didn’t help. Fast forward to 10 months old and she is now reacting by barking loudly and repeatedly when startled on a hike, in the dog park and at our family camp when people enter the room even when she knows them well. We are stumped on how best to manage this behavior. Otherwise she is a very well mannered dog with improving recall, crate trained and calm. We often get complimented on her pleasant and calm demeanor.


Update:
She has calmed down significantly once we returned home and her environment is calmer. There was a cat who chased her in our vacation house and I think she was quite anxious because of that. Everything is new and exciting to a puppy.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

One thing to consider is something that happens to Ellie in my experience. She can get into these funky "modes" of operation. One of them is that she's afraid of everything. Cars, wind, people, you name it. All she wants is to be in the house when she gets into this mode. Seems when something gets "up their butt" they have a hard time shaking it. After awhile in the house, she resets out of this mode. Perhaps you need to work on figuring out how to reset her brain from being in this unpleasant mode. You already found one which is returning home, but maybe thats not always feasible.


----------



## Holly daze (Jan 4, 2022)

Dan_A said:


> One thing to consider is something that happens to Ellie in my experience. She can get into these funky "modes" of operation. One of them is that she's afraid of everything. Cars, wind, people, you name it. All she wants is to be in the house when she gets into this mode. Seems when something gets "up their butt" they have a hard time shaking it. After awhile in the house, she resets out of this mode. Perhaps you need to work on figuring out how to reset her brain from being in this unpleasant mode. You already found one which is returning home, but maybe thats not always feasible.


Yes, I should know better after being around vizslas for the last 9 years. I have been more vigilant on our off leash walks looking out for what may set her off and preempting it by attention on me. She is a great dog and I panicked when I thought I saw aggression which was probably more anxiety.


----------

